# So schnell wie möglich viele Grundeln angeln



## Jo_Bai (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe heute am Kanal gezielt auf Grundeln geangelt. In knapp 2,5 Stunden waren es 44 Stück und ein kleiner Barsch als Beifang. Im Schnitt also alle 3 Minuten eine Grundel. 

Nachdem ich die Grundeln jetzt ausgenommen habe, ist doch weniger übrig geblieben als gedacht. Quasi nur ein kleines Essen für 2, da die Größe der Fische nur so 6-10 cm war. Geangelt habe ich mit einem Tiroler Hölzl (nur mit Blei gab zu viele Hänger), einem 12er-Haken und Maden. 

Nun wollte ich meine Ausbeute optimieren und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. Probleme, die ich gemerkt habe, sind:

- Abhaken dauert zu lange. Wenn ich nur etwas zu langsam bin, inhalieren die Fische den Haken und es dauert lange den Haken aus dem Maul wieder herauszubekommen.
- Bisserkennung nicht besonders. Meine Montage war https://www.simfisch.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/schlaufenmontage-620x581.png nur mit Hölzl anstatt Futterkorb. Damit konnte ich zwar gut den Boden absuchen, aber da ich nur eins mit 20g hatte, habe ich die Bisse nicht so gut erkannt.
- Waidgerechtes Töten ist schwierig. Ich merke, dass ich echt Probleme habe eine 6 cm Grundel gut mit dem Priest zu erwischen.

Das Gewässer, was ich im Moment vorhabe zu befischen, ist der Stichkanal bei Vechelde. Online habe ich dazu diesen Querschnitt gefunden: https://www.wna-helmstedt.wsv.de/We...Docs/Bilder/Querschnitt.jpg?__blob=poster&v=4.

Da ich dort recht gut ans Wasser komme, war ich am Überlegen auf eine Stipprute mit kleiner Pose zu wechseln und einen größeren Haken (so Richtung 8er) zu nehmen.

Habt Ihr Tipps für mich, ob sich da eine Stipprute der richtige Weg ist und wenn ja, welche Länge? Wie tötet Ihr schnell und waidgerecht kleine Fische? Habt Ihr noch Tipps, um meinen Grundelumsatz zu steigern?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, 

Jo


----------



## Mescalero (16. Mai 2022)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich eine feine Picker versuchen, Pose ist halt schwieriger sobald etwas Wind geht und falls es Strömung gibt sowieso.


----------



## Jo_Bai (16. Mai 2022)

Die Stelle hat kaum Wind gehabt und Strömung ist gleich 0. Ist ein Seitenarm vom Mittellandkanal mit quasi 0 Schiffsverkehr


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Mai 2022)

Nimm halt die 6cm als Köfi auf die großen Grundeln (10 cm +) oder 2 Hälften von ner Grundel zwischen 6 und 8cm etwa...
Habe so auf Köfis derselben Größe, die auf Aal ausgelegt waren, richtige Raubgrundeln gefangen, die handlang waren!

Allerdings beim Nachtangeln. Als Haken nimmste am besten langschenklige der Größe 4.
Grundeln schmecken übrigens auch geräuchert fantastisch!


----------



## Orothred (16. Mai 2022)

Zum betäuben von den Tierchen reicht ein kräftiger Schnipser mit dem Finger auf den Kopf.....alles andere ist wie Kanonen auf Spatzen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich denke eine die Stipprute ist die richtige Wahl und da sich die Masse der Grundeln eh in der Steinpackung aufhält, reicht ein Rute mit 3m Länge vollkommen aus und ist auch einfacher zu Händeln. Die Bisserkennung ist mit einem Schwimmer zu dem um ein vielfaches einfacher und wenn Du nicht zu kleine Haken nutzt, kannst Du das Verschlucken des Hakens sehr effektiv minimieren. Und bevor Du dir die Finger Wund haust und den Fisch mit Fehltreffern unnötig quälst, vom Knick her das Messer ansetzen, bis fast nach unten durchschneiden und den Kopf samt Eingeweide entfernen. Ok, nicht Gesetzeskonform und dennoch gewiss schneller und in meinen Augen auch "waidgerechter".


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. Mai 2022)

Hier bei mir kann man die mit der Stippe fangen, ohne Pose, nur einen Hahen und 10 cm darüber ein kleines Schrotblei
Sobald die Made in Grundnähe kommt erfolgt schon der Biss
Und wenn du Haken ohne Wiederhaken nutzt bekommst du die Viecher auch ruckzuck gelöst
Speedangeln vom Feinsten


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Nimm halt die 6cm als Köfi auf die großen Grundeln (10 cm +) oder 2 Hälften von ner Grundel zwischen 6 und 8cm etwa...


Es geht dem Kollegen doch um schnelles fangen in kürzerer Zeit. Das wird so nix.

Ich empfehle einen kleinen 2cm Gummiköder. Kleiner Gufi, Twister, Kunstmade, etc. an leichtem Jigkopf oder Einzelhaken mit Bleischrot davor.
Hakenlösen ist einfach und man muss nicht neu beködern, bzw. erst wenn der Kunstköder zerfleddert ist, dauert aber


----------



## Kanten (16. Mai 2022)

Also ich nehme dafür meine Ultra-light Rute. 3m ist sogar schon völlig unnötig, meine 1,85m Rute reicht völlig aus und man kann mit der kurzen Rute viel besser hantieren. Da kommt einfach ein Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur und ans Vorfach so 15cm oberhalb vom Haken ein 1gramm Blei. Pose etc. ist unnötig. Unsere Steinpackung besteht aus groben Steinen, Hänger habe ich da so gut wie nie. Was an manchen Tagen ganz gut geht ist es Rotwürmer anstatt Maden zu nehmen. Den kriegen die Grundeln nicht geschluckt. Ich hake die Fische dann gar nicht, sondern ziehe die einfach raus während die sich am Wurm festsaugen.

Waidgerecht töten ist schwierig. Ich haue denen mit dem Messergriff auf den Kopf und dann schneller Kehlschnitt. Tja, abhaken ist wirklich immer das schwierigste, gerne geht beim Kehlschnitt auch das eine oder andere Vorfach flöten.

Was ich gerne mache ist es die Biester nach dem ausnehmen einzufrieren. Die kann man später prima auftauen und dann die Fänge von mehreren Tagen als Vorspeise zubereiten. Als Hauptessen ist mir das eh bisschen zu fettig.

De_Snoekbaars Tip zu den Wiederhaken werde ich definitiv probieren.


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Mai 2022)

Ganz klar Pose, da siehst du den Biss sofort, dauert bei uns meist keine 20 Sekunden, wenn eine in der Nähe ist. Wegen der Größe: Einfach mal verschiedene Tiefen an der Steinpackung ausprobieren, jetzt im Sommer stehen die auch sehr sehr nah am Ufer, teils keine 20cm tief. Vielleicht fondest du bei dir die richtige Tiefe für die großen Grundeln.

Und Betäuben ist kein Problem, auch nicht bei Winzfischen: Stell dir vor, du hast was auf der Daumenkuppe kleben und willst es heftig mit dem Mittelfinger wegschnipsen. Wenn du den Daumen dabei noch leicht krumm machst, kannst du so ne recht hohe Spannung aufbauen und dann auf einmal freisetzen. So kannst du locker Fische bis 10cm betäuben.


----------



## Jo_Bai (16. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Ich gehe jetzt gleich mal ans Wasser und schaue, wo bei mir die Grundeln genau stehen. Danach entscheide ich dann, welche Stipprute ich kaufe.

Haken ohne Widerhaken habe ich vom Fliegenfischen. Da habe ich mir von klein bis groß alles eingepackt und schaue mal was gut geht. Ansonsten fahre ich noch kurz in den Angelladen und schaue mal nach kleinen Kunstködern. Ab heute ist ja die Schonzeit vorbei, da kann ich das super testen, ob das mit den Steinen und Hängern gut geht.

Schnippen für kleine Fische ist auch eine top Idee, wird gleich mitgetestet.

Ich berichte nachher mal, wie es gelaufen ist!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Mai 2022)

Jo_Bai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt gleich mal ans Wasser und schaue, wo bei mir die Grundeln genau stehen. Danach entscheide ich dann, welche Stipprute ich kaufe.
> 
> ...



Das machst Du 10mal freiwillig, weitere 10mal unwillig und bei weitern Fischen fragst Du dich ob es nicht doch eine bessere Methode gibt. 
Den wenn Du auf Massenfänge aus bist, möchte ich danach nicht dein Daumen / Mittelfinger oder welcher auch immer sein!


----------



## trawar (16. Mai 2022)

Kann man die Viecher nicht senken?


----------



## ollidi (16. Mai 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Kann man die Viecher nicht senken?


Sollte auf jeden Fall möglich sein.

Jo_Bai  Bei mir ist das schon zu lange her, daß ich in der IGM war. Daher weiß ich nicht mehr, ob Senken erlaubt ist.
Wenn ja, hast Du doch fast den Jackpot bei Dir vor der Haustür. Die Buhnenköpfe im Stichkanal oberhalb der Schleuse Wedtlenstedt, wenn Du an den Denstorfer Teichen reinfährst (ich war auch mal im Klub ). Ein paar Maden auf die Senke und dann müsste das doch ziemlich schnell gehen mit einer guten Ausbeute.

OK. Das ist natürlich kein Angeln...


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Mai 2022)

10er Haken (möglichst kurzschenklig), Pose und Wurm. Rutenlänge ~ je nach Standort 5+m - Tenkara Stippe eignet sich recht gut für, sind klein im Packmaß und durch das viele Glas auch mal ein stärkerer Weißfisch landbar der dran geht.

Nah an Steinpackung oder Uferbereich, einfach reinhalten, wenn binnen 2 Minuten nichts geht, 5 m weiter ziehen.

10er Haken hat den Vorteil dass der meist vorne hängt muss nicht aus dem Schlund gelöst werden, hängt meist im Lippenbereich. Garantiert aber nicht dass eine 5 cm lange Grundel dran geht.

Senken ist keine gute Art auf Grundeln, da springen die weniger drauf an, auf Dauer ziemlich anstrengend, wenn senken überhaupt erlaubt ist


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2022)

Evtl. so eine billige Köfi-Reuse? Oder gelangen die da mangels Gut-Schwimmvermögen auch nicht richtig rein?


----------



## Jo_Bai (18. Mai 2022)

So, kurzes Update.

Senken oder Reuse sind leider nicht erlaubt, das scheidet also aus. 
Schnippen zum Betäuben hat gut funktioniert, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück mit robusten Fingern 

Irgendwie war das letzte Mal mehr Strömung, sodass es mir die Montage immer in die Steinpackung gedrückt hat und ich Grünzeug dran hatte.
Für das Testen mit den Gummis hatte ich enttäuschenderweise keine Zeit, das werde ich nachholen. 

Das, was sehr gut funktioniert hat, war der Haken ohne Widerhaken. Das Lösen hat viel schneller funktioniert. Bedauerlicherweise waren die Grundeln, die ich mit Pose erwischt habe so klein, dass ich auf einen 14er-Haken wechseln musste, da sie mir ansonsten nur die Maden abgefressen haben. Dabei habe ich auch gemerkt, dass ich eine ganze ecke weiter rausmuss. Am Ufer wurden sie mir dann doch zu klein.

ollidi Die Idee mit den Buhnen überschneidet sich genau mit meinen. Ich war das letzte Mal auf der anderen Seite und hoffe, dass ich besser an die Grundelstellen herankomme.

An sich waren die Grundeln aber sehr lecker und ich werde die "Pest" mal weiter mit meinem Magen vernichten


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Hi, unserer Erfahrung nach ist die Bissfrequenz auf kleine Gummis wesentlich geringer als auf Naturköder und da meine ich sowas wie 1:30 oder so.
Kleine Haken halte ich für kontraproduktiv, schlechter zu greifen und verschwinden leichter tief im Maul. Selbst mit mittelgroßen Aalhaken haben die Biester ja keine Probleme und unter Größe 10, wenn die Haken groß ausfallen, würde ich nicht gehen, eher sogar noch größer.
Höchste Frequenz bekommt man meiner Meinung nach, so wie einige es schon beschrieben haben, mit kurzer Rute und nur kleinem Schrotblei vor dem Haken hin, im allerbesten Fall dann sogar auf Sicht angeln, wobei die Bedingungen das halt hergeben müssen. 3m wäre mir da für ne Rute auch schon viel zu lang, 1,8 bis 2m wäre meine Wahl.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Den wenn Du auf Massenfänge aus bist, möchte ich danach nicht dein Daumen / Mittelfinger oder welcher auch immer sein!


Also meine Finger haben da absolut keine Probleme mit, auch nicht nach 30 Grundeln. Und selbst wenn sollte "Bequemlichkeit" kein Grund sein, auf ein waidgerechtes Töten zu verzichten.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Mai 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Also meine Finger haben da absolut keine Probleme mit, auch nicht nach 30 Grundeln. Und selbst wenn sollte "Bequemlichkeit" kein Grund sein, auf ein waidgerechtes Töten zu verzichten.


Ok, was die Finger angeht, wer kann der soll  Und wer glaubt, dass die Grundel dadurch weniger vom davon mitbekommt als gleich das Messer anzusetzen, der soll das weiterhin glauben.
Was das Ganze aber mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings gar nicht.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt, dass die Grundel dadurch weniger vom davon mitbekommt als gleich das Messer anzusetzen, der soll das weiterhin glauben.


Der Schnitt durchs Genick braucht zum einen deutlich länger als die Schockwelle von der Schädeloberfläche bis zum Gehirn bei Schnippser/Priest, selbst wenn er nur eine halbe Sekunde braucht. Und danach ist der Fisch nicht zwangsläufig direkt tot*, sondern der Kopf erstmal nur von der Blutzufuhr abgeschnitten. Die Nerven im Kopf funktionieren aber weiterhin bis hin zur Schnittstelle und erst, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt im Gehirn niedrig genug ist, tritt die Bewusstlosigkeit. Dauert beim Menschen übrigens so um die 8 volle Sekunden. Entsprechend lange spürt der Fisch noch alles.



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Was das Ganze aber mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings gar nicht.


Das:


Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das machst Du 10mal freiwillig, weitere 10mal unwillig und bei weitern Fischen fragst Du dich ob es nicht doch eine bessere Methode gibt.


in Kombination mit deiner Empfehlung, einfach das Genick durchzuschneiden, deuten darauf hin, dass dir das Schnippsen offenbar zu anstrengend wäre und du dich deshalb für den Genickschnitt entscheidest. Das ist meiner Definition nach Bequemlichkeit, weil das viele Schnippsen zu anstrengend wäre.

*Fische sind und anatomisch schließlich nicht gleich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Nerven im Kopf funktionieren aber weiterhin bis hin zur Schnittstelle und erst, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt im Gehirn niedrig genug ist, tritt die Bewusstlosigkeit. Dauert beim Menschen übrigens so um die 8 volle Sekunden.



Coole Sache.
Das heißt ja, dass die zum Tode auf dem Schafott Verurteilten damals noch 8 Sekunden lang ihren Henker und die johlende Meute angucken konnten, nachdem der Kopf durch die Axt abgetrennt wurde.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Das heißt ja, dass die zum Tode auf dem Schafott Verurteilten damals noch 8 Sekunden lang ihren Henker und die johlende Meute angucken konnten, nachdem der Kopf durch die Axt abgetrennt wurde.


Dachte ich auch gerade. 

Vllt. Hätte man Rückblickend an der Guillotine kein scharfes Fallbeil, sondern einen grossen dicken fetten Steinblock, so 50×50x100 auf die adligen Häupter niedersausen lassen sollen. Dann wär auch nix mehr mit 8sekunden Augenrollen oderso gewesen.

Und der johlende Pöbel hätte ein bisschen mehr auf Abstand geachtet wegen der Kleckergefahr.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Hat das der Legende nach nicht bei Störtebeker auch funktioniert?


----------



## Kanten (18. Mai 2022)

---


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Mai 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Der Schnitt durchs Genick braucht zum einen deutlich länger als die Schockwelle von der Schädeloberfläche bis zum Gehirn bei Schnippser/Priest, selbst wenn er nur eine halbe Sekunde braucht. Und danach ist der Fisch nicht zwangsläufig direkt tot*, sondern der Kopf erstmal nur von der Blutzufuhr abgeschnitten. Die Nerven im Kopf funktionieren aber weiterhin bis hin zur Schnittstelle und erst, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt im Gehirn niedrig genug ist, tritt die Bewusstlosigkeit. Dauert beim Menschen übrigens so um die 8 volle Sekunden. Entsprechend lange spürt der Fisch noch alles.
> 
> 
> Das:
> ...


Nein, auch ich bediene mich oft des Schnipsens, wenn mal ein Köderfisch gefangen wird. Nur bei gezielten Massenfangen von Dutzenden Fischlein, wäre mir mein Finger zu schade und würde es auf Dauer wohl auch nicht mitmachen. 
Deshalb die Aussage:
Das machst Du 10mal freiwillig, weitere 10mal unwillig und bei weitern Fischen fragst Du dich ob es nicht doch eine bessere Methode gibt.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Und Ontopic: Ich habe mal gehört- gehört!, das es folgende Methode gibt, Grundelfänge zu versorgen.
Da ich garnicht weiss ob das legal ist, habe ich das selbstverständlich nie nicht niemals gemacht ihr könnt mir überhaupt nichts nachweisen ich war garnicht da, und überhaupt Ich weiss gsrnicht was eine Grundel ist, daß muss eine Verwechslung sein, das ist Justizgewalt, meine Papiere sind in Ordnung ich muss jetzt weg, Mr. Polizeimann Sör.

Jedenfalls würde es sich, hypothetisch gesprochen, die Sekunde auf Sekunde beissenden Grundeln (Kurze Ultralight mit nem schrotkorn 10cm überm 8er 10er Haken ohne Bart ist die Beste Methode) erstmal in einem grossen Eimer mit frischem Wasser zu hältern. Das könnte im Minutentakt gehen, das fischlein einfach in den Eimer abschütteln, bis man die gewünschte Menge hätte.

Und dann könnte man ganz in Ruhe und Sorgfalt die Beute, ritschratsch oder nach Vorschrift, versorgen.

Man könnte so -hypothetisch gesprochen- schnell und ohne Unterbrechungen eine leckere Grundelpfanne zusammenpitschern, die Fischen bleiben frisch im Eimer, und nachher kann man in Ruhe so waidgerecht vorgehen wie man möchte und die Tierchen alle auf einmal gleich pfannenfertig machen.

Wer jetzt noch Pfanne, Gaskocher, Mehl Salz Pfeffer und ne Zitrone dabei hat, ist der kulinarische King des Kanals

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch (18. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> ...
> Das machst Du 10mal freiwillig, weitere 10mal unwillig und bei weitern Fischen fragst Du dich ob es nicht doch eine bessere Methode gibt.


Wenn man Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger an beiden Händen verwendet wären das 80 Fische, sollten für eine Mahlzeit reichen.  

Ich habe keine Grundeln in meinen Angelgewässern.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Das heißt ja, dass die zum Tode auf dem Schafott Verurteilten damals noch 8 Sekunden lang ihren Henker und die johlende Meute angucken konnten, nachdem der Kopf durch die Axt abgetrennt wurde.


Stell Dir vor: Wenn der Henker den Kopf der geifernden Menge gezeigt hat, siehst du deine eigene Leiche und denkst "Du bist tot..." 

Ich ziehe meinen Grundeln mit dem 120 gr. Tiroler Hölzl eins über, dann steche ich sie mit einem spitzen Filetiermesser ab. 
Hier ein flavourisierter Gummiköder, den ich mal auf Grundeln ausprobieren will. Da bei uns im MLK wechselnde starke Querströmungen stattfinden, geht das UL-angeln auf Grundeln nur zu recht kurzen Zeitfenstern....


----------



## Waidbruder (18. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Es geht dem Kollegen doch um schnelles fangen in kürzerer Zeit. Das wird so nix.
> 
> Ich empfehle einen kleinen 2cm Gummiköder. Kleiner Gufi, Twister, Kunstmade, etc. an leichtem Jigkopf oder Einzelhaken mit Bleischrot davor.
> Hakenlösen ist einfach und man muss nicht neu beködern, bzw. erst wenn der Kunstköder zerfleddert ist, dauert aber
> ...


Mit Kunstköder klappt es sehr gut wenn man 2 Zuckmückenlarven aus Gummi an einen 14er Haken befestigt und das ganze als Dropshot Montage mit Seitenarm knapp über Grund fischt. Der Haken war so bisher immer gut lösbar.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Mit Minigummis (Polaris, 30mm) und einem 8er Haken mit Tungstenperle konnte ich an der Ruhr wirklich im Sekundentakt Grundeln rausheben. Auf Sicht und nah am Ufer. In dem Fall gibt es auch kein Problem mit geschluckten Haken.


----------



## Waidbruder (18. Mai 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Da ging es um was anderes. Da soll der Körper nach dem Abtrennen des Kopfes gelaufen sein, wie man das von Hühnern (oder Aalen) kennt. Also es ging nicht um Bewusstsein, sondern Reflex.
> 
> Edit: Und zu den 8 Sekunden körperloses Schauen. Das wird der Schockzustand vermutlich größtenteils verhindern.


Wenn der Aal läuft geht es aber um was anderes, nech.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Liebe Grundel-Hunter,

Ich merke wie das Grundelthema wieder meinen Grundelappetit steigen lässt.

Ich bin überrascht, das soviel so deutlich auf Kunstköder setzen, da sollte ich mal überlegen. Bisher hatte ich auf Maden oder Rotwürmchen gesetzt. Wobei ich glaube der Köder gar nicht so wichtig ist, es geht eher um Zeitökonomie.

Die threadfrage ist nicht schlecht gestellt: wenn man Grundeln möchte, dann möchte man auch viele, mehr als Shrimp-ähnliche Häppchen sind sie ja nicht. Übrigens empfehle ich für knusprige Pfannengrundeln nicht die grossen Exemplare, da kanns wegen den stärkeren Rückgrat mal zwischen den Zähnen knirschen. Eher so die mittleren bis vllt. 10,11 cm, ein köstlicher Happen.

Lange Ruten, echte Montagen oder gar eine feine Posenmontage sind ebenfalls Zeitkiller,
Eine 1,50-2m Ul oder Picker, 8-10 widerhakenloses Eisen durchgebunden und kurz darüber ein Schrot reichen, glaube ich, und sind ein probates Mittel. In der Uferzone über den Steinen, sobald es zupft oder die hellen Maden nicht mehr sichtbar sind rausheben und weiter.

Unabhängig von Methode und Köder würde ich sagen, die Stelle entscheidet: wenn man die Grundeln nicht im Minutentakt oder kürzer herauswhippen kann, ist die Stelle nicht ergiebig genug. Man braucht schon eine erhebliche Anzahl pro Person.

Natürlich kann man Für ein richtiges Grundelfest sammeln und einfrieren. Hier habe ich einen Tip, vermutlich ein alter Hut.
Man lege die geputzten Fischen einzeln auf ein Tablett oder eine Pappe, wie mans im Starpost sieht, und friere sie so ein.
Sind Sie gefroren, kann man sie in einen Beutel schütten und endgültig in die Kühlung geben: So bleiben sie einzeln, frieren nicht zu nem Klumpen zusammen und man kann sie prima portionieren, ohne das sie zerbrechen. Ist natürlich auch praktisch für Köderfische.

Eine theoretische Methode, wie man zwischen Fang und Pfanne zeitsparend und stressfrei für alle Beteiligten vorgehen könnte, habe ich oben ja geschrieben.

Oh man, jetzt hätte ich grosse Lust auf ein Tllerchen Knuspergrundeln.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nein, auch ich bediene mich oft des Schnipsens, wenn mal ein Köderfisch gefangen wird. Nur bei gezielten Massenfangen von Dutzenden Fischlein, wäre mir mein Finger zu schade und würde es auf Dauer wohl auch nicht mitmachen.
> Deshalb die Aussage:
> Das machst Du 10mal freiwillig, weitere 10mal unwillig und bei weitern Fischen fragst Du dich ob es nicht doch eine bessere Methode gibt.


Dann habe ich deine vorherigen Beiträge falsch aufgefasst und bitte ganz gentlemanlike um Entschuldigung. 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Das heißt ja, dass die zum Tode auf dem Schafott Verurteilten damals noch 8 Sekunden lang ihren Henker und die johlende Meute angucken konnten, nachdem der Kopf durch die Axt abgetrennt wurde.


Es gab wohl mal eine Gelehrten, der zum Tode verurteilt wurde. Weil er selbst aus seinem Tod noch Erkenntnisse hervorbringen wollte, hat er einem Freund mitgeteilt, dass er nach dem Enthaupten noch so lange wie möglich schnell mit den Augen zwinkern wird, das ging dann auch über mehrere Sekunden. Ein/zweimal zwinkern könnten ja noch letzte Zuckungen sein, aber viel mehr muss dann neue Nervensignale sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Sache.
> Das heißt ja, dass die zum Tode auf dem Schafott Verurteilten damals noch 8 Sekunden lang ihren Henker und die johlende Meute angucken konnten, nachdem der Kopf durch die Axt abgetrennt wurde.


Es gibt "Grusel"-Geschichten, wo man zum Schaffott Verurteilte ausgewählt hatte, seitens eines interessierten Medizin-Forschers und eines reichen Sponsors. Und diese vorher trainiert hatte, damit sie noch etwas auf Fragen mitteilen konnen. Zum Preis von etwa vielen Wochen Luxusleben und Verlängerung vor dem Tode - war ja echt bestechend.
Es kamen gruseligste Ergebnisse heraus, mehr als geplant - die ich lieber etwas vergessen habe und das ganze etwas im Hinterstübchen vernebeln ließ.  

Und die zum Widerstand gegen Fallbeil-Hinrichtungen und verbreiteter Abschaffung geführt haben, mit unrühmlichen Ausnahmen wie z.B. am Freisler Volksgerichtshof, eben wegen extra Sonderurteil einer extra üblen Todesart.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nein, auch ich bediene mich oft des Schnipsens, wenn mal ein Köderfisch gefangen wird. Nur bei gezielten Massenfangen von Dutzenden Fischlein, wäre mir mein Finger zu schade und würde es auf Dauer wohl auch nicht mitmachen.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich deine vorherigen Beiträge falsch aufgefasst und bitte ganz gentlemanlike um Entschuldigung.



cooles Statement Tobsen, ich finde es gut auch diese Seite zu thematisieren. Ich bin da aber auch eher bei Fischkopp 1961  Position.  Ein gezieltes Totschnicksen für ein 12cm Plötzlein ist probates Mittel, aber bei so vielen, winzigen und lebenszähen Fischlein, ohne das entsprechende Gegengewicht ist nicht nur mühselig, sondern auch nicht so super-sicher, dann muss man zweimal schicken, dann das Herzchen Treffen, da kann dann auch trotz bestem Vorsatz die waidgerechtigkeit auf der Strecke bleiben.

Ich glaube, die ritsch-ratsch-Methode, ein Schneller Schnitt Von oben, der den Kopf, kiemenbögen und gleich auch die Brustflossen entfernt ist bei so 8-12cm Fischlein eine gute und schnelle Methode.
Aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich finde übrigens gut, daß wir uns hier in der Diskussion Gedanken drüber machen. Das Töten des Fisches gehört nunmal dazu, und die Standard Forellenteichmethode bei Tellerfischen mit Priest, Herzstich/Kehlschnitt klappt bei 8cm Grundeln, Panzerkarofen oder dicken Welsen eben nicht mehr so ohne weiteres.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Gohann (18. Mai 2022)

Habe alle bisherigen Statements übersprungen. Man möge es mir verzeihen! Habe am Rhein bei Köln in einem Buhnenfeld gesesssen und weil sich nichts tat einmal ausprobiert, worauf die Grundeln beissen. 

Sie bissen auf alles was ich ihnen angeboten habe. An dem Morgen hatte ich in 3 Stunden um die 100 Stück, die ich an einen hunrigen Schwarm Möwen verfüttert habe. Die kam wie man es vom Meeresangeln kennt wie aus dem Nichts.

Neben Maden und Würmern sowie Mais, Grundeln als Fetzen oder als ganzer Fisch stellte sich ein nie erwarteter Köder als Top heraus. Und zwar ein Stück Künstliche Bienenmade mit Knobi Aroma gedippt. Davon hatte ich eine Packung in der Kiste liegen. Habe bei jedem Köder die Sekunden bis zum Biss gezählt, hierbei ging es am schnellsten.

Gefischt habe ich mit einer Durchlauf Blei Montage an der Pickerrute. Wenn Du die Schluckspechte schnell abhaken willst, verwende Schonhaken ohne Widerhaken.
Zum Töten kann ich dir einem Aaltöter nahe legen. Das geht Ratz Fatz!

Gruß Gohann


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein ^^

welche haushaltsüblichen Köder empfehlen sich denn für Grundeln wenn man weder Wurm, Maden oder auch Kunstköder bei sich hat?

also was kann man ausm Supermarkt verwenden?


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal ein ^^
> 
> welche haushaltsüblichen Köder empfehlen sich denn für Grundeln wenn man weder Wurm, Maden oder auch Kunstköder bei sich hat?
> 
> also was kann man ausm Supermarkt verwenden?


Alles, also wirklich alles. Wenn man ein Grundelnest/Hotspot gefunden hat, dann läufst, Köder egal.

Ein netter und sehr kundiger Boardie hat mir mal in ner PN Büchsenmais empfohlen, sobald man nen guten Spot hat.
Die sperrigen Maiskörner selektieren die allerkleinsten Exemplare aus, und Büxhsenmais ist natürlich logistisch unschlagbar.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Matjes, Erbsen, Salami, Käse, Meeresfrüchte....


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Matjes, Erbsen, Salami, Käse, Meeresfrüchte....


Das Hauptproblem ist natürlich, das das alles leckere Dinge sind.
Ich habe mir mal vorgenommen, mit Shrimps auf Barsche zu angeln, wie die Engländer es empfehlen. Es war ein hektisches, gieriwges Schnappen, ein instantane Gemampfe...
Nach wenigen Minuten war meine Shrimps-Box leer, und nicht eine einzige der leckeren Krabben hat es an den Haken geschafft.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2022)

alles gut - hab noch ne gut erhaltene Dose mit Bienenmaden gefunden ^^

darauf gab es am Freitag nicht nur Grundeln sondern auch nen 57er Aal.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> alles gut - hab noch ne gut erhaltene Dose mit Bienenmaden gefunden ^^


Au weia, viel zu gut für die Grundeln. Ei kurzes heisswasserbad, ein Schwenk in der Pfanne, und man kann Tafeln wie ein yanomami.


----------



## Floma (18. Mai 2022)

In der Adidas-Running-App gibt es virtuelle Wettkämpfe, "deine schnellsten 3km" und so Zeug. Das wäre doch was. "Dein 60 Minuten Grundelsprint" o.ä.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> In der Adidas-Running-App gibt es virtuelle Wettkämpfe, "deine schnellsten 3km" und so Zeug. Das wäre doch was. "Dein 60 Minuten Grundelsprint" o.ä.


Lieber Floma,

das war aber die Ausgangsfrage. Ich weise also die Kritik die der Link ausdrückt zurück. Ich verstehe die Frage so, aufwandslos und rasch leckere frische Fische für eine feine Mahlzeit zu beschaffen. Dazu braucht man nun mal eine Menge Grundeln.

Dabei stehen für mich der anglerische Reiz und
das Naturerlebnis, die sonst meine Eigentlichen Motive sind und die ich oft genug in meinem Berichten schildere, eher im Hintergrund. Bei einem Massenfischlein, das im Sekundentakt beisst, und bei dem ich einen konkreten Verwertungszweck, möglichst frisch, im Sinn habe finde ich daher die Diskussion und die Ausgangsfrage  nicht falsch.

Im Gegenteil bin ich beeindruckt, das sich hier auch Leute Gedanken darüber machen, wie dieser Zweck und diese Verwertungsangelei auch mit mit Waidgerechtigkeit bzw. Respekt vor der Kreatur vereinbar ist. Hier ordne ich auch Deinen Beitrag ein. Das war auch schon einmal anders.

Vielleicht gibt es eine anglerisch reizvolle, interessante Methode, dem Millionenheer der kleinen Gierschlünde nachzustellen, und sicher auch Möglichkeiten, jede gefangene Grundel mit der hegerischen und waidmännischen Sorgfalt zu behandeln, als wäre sie ein Lachsküken, eine kleine Aesche oder ein Störbrütling.*

Aber, mit Verlaub, Freundlichkeit und Respekt für Deinen Einwand, lieber Floma, hier geht es darum, für die Küche einer  in vielen Gewässern immer noch dominanten, invasiven Spezies, wohlgemerkt, für Die vielerorts Entnahmepflicht herrscht nachzustellen. Und wenn für ne Regenbogenforelle, einen Satzi oder auch für nen Aal ein Exemplar für den Teller reicht, dann ists bei den kleinen Grundeln anders. Und daher ists legitim darüber zu sprechen, wie man am besten, schnellsten und mit möglichst wenig Stress für alle Beteiligten an einen leckeren Grundelteller kommt.
Ich sehe darin keinen Fehler.
Herzlich,
Minimax



*warum wird da eigentlich unterschieden? Kleine Kreaturen der Schöpfung, Wirbeltiere sinds doch alle?


----------



## Floma (18. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Floma,
> 
> das war aber die Ausgangsfrage. Ich weise also die Kritik die der Link ausdrückt zurück. Ich verstehe die Frage so, aufwandslos und rasch leckere frische Fische für eine feine Mahlzeit zu beschaffen. Dazu braucht man nun mal eine Menge Grundeln.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir sicher,  in ein Wespennest getreten zu haben, habe aber nicht den blasesten Schimmer, welches ich erwischt habe.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher,  in ein Wespennest getreten zu haben, habe aber nicht den blasesten Schimmer, welches ich erwischt habe.


Ich glaube, es war gar keins, höchstens eine sanfte Hummel oder zwei. Es kam mir offenbar fälschlicherweise wie ein deftiger Stollentritt vor, da habe ich mich glücklicherweise geirrt. Ich wollte Dich nicht beunruhigen, entschuldige bitte, lieber Floma


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Mai 2022)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich deine vorherigen Beiträge falsch aufgefasst und bitte ganz gentlemanlike um Entschuldigung.


Alles gut, unser Geschreibsel hier ist lässt schließlich immer viel Platz für eigene Interpretationen.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...*warum wird da eigentlich unterschieden? Kleine Kreaturen der Schöpfung, Wirbeltiere sinds doch alle?



Eine Frage, die man sich wirklich stellen kann sollte. Zumindest dann, wenn dutzende und selbstverständlich abgeschlagene Köderfische zum Fang eines Raubfisches verwendet werden, der, vor allem in NL, nach dem Fang und selbstverständlich lebend zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die man sich wirklich stellen kann sollte. Zumindest dann, wenn dutzende und selbstverständlich abgeschlagene Köderfische zum Fang eines Raubfisches verwendet werden, der, vor allem in NL, nach dem Fang und selbstverständlich lebend zurückgesetzt wird.


 und ich dachte immer dort wird ausschließlich mit Kunstköder gefischt!

Na dann mal los. Nur schade, die Cola von gestern ist leer und das restliche Popcorn bereits trocken.

Für dieses Thema aber am besten gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen. 
PETA und Konsorten wird es freuen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Mai 2022)

Jetzt verschandelt uns bitte nicht hier diesen interessanten Trööd, das zuletzt eingeworfene Thema wurde schon des öfteren kontrovers Diskutiert und gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Kanten (19. Mai 2022)

Muss mir gerade auf die Finger beißen um nicht mit OT zu diskutieren. 

Um zurück ins Thema zu finden (so halbwegs). Wie verarbeitet ihr die Grundeln? Ich entschuppe die grob mit einem Bimsstein (muss vielleicht nicht, finde ich aber angenehmer). Das geht ziemlich gut. Habe das erst mit einem Messer gemacht und das wird schnell schmerzhaft... Danach versuche ich den Nacken einzuschneiden und alles auf einmal rauszureißen. Das klappt nur, wenn man den Kehlschnitt so gemacht hat, dass da noch was zusammenhält, nicht einfach wenn man waidgerecht bleiben will... Ausspülen, fertig.

Hat jemand eine effektivere Methode? Bei 50+ Fischen kommt es ja auf jede Sekunde an.


----------



## magi (19. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die man sich wirklich stellen kann sollte. Zumindest dann, wenn dutzende und selbstverständlich abgeschlagene Köderfische zum Fang eines Raubfisches verwendet werden, der, vor allem in NL, nach dem Fang und selbstverständlich lebend zurückgesetzt wird.


Ich finde, rein persönlich, die Fragestellung: "Warum verwende ich einen Köderfisch mit deutlich höherer Verangelungsgefahr, wenn klar ist, dass ich meinen Zielfisch in jedem Fall wieder zurücksetzen werde bzw. sogar muss?" noch spannender...Zum Thema: was gut zum Entschuppen funktioniert ist eine baumarktübliche Drahtbürste oder handelsübliche Stahlwolle für Reinigungszwecke!


----------



## Floma (19. Mai 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Muss mir gerade auf die Finger beißen um nicht mit OT zu diskutieren.
> 
> Um zurück ins Thema zu finden (so halbwegs). Wie verarbeitet ihr die Grundeln? Ich entschuppe die grob mit einem Bimsstein (muss vielleicht nicht, finde ich aber angenehmer). Das geht ziemlich gut. Habe das erst mit einem Messer gemacht und das wird schnell schmerzhaft... Danach versuche ich den Nacken einzuschneiden und alles auf einmal rauszureißen. Das klappt nur, wenn man den Kehlschnitt so gemacht hat, dass da noch was zusammenhält, nicht einfach wenn man waidgerecht bleiben will... Ausspülen, fertig.
> 
> Hat jemand eine effektivere Methode? Bei 50+ Fischen kommt es ja auf jede Sekunde an.


Aufschneiden, Entnehmen und dabei gleich den Kopf mit abnehmen. Kehlschnitt Herzstich mach ich aber nicht mit dem normalen Messer, sondern mit einem kleinen Werbegeschenk-Schweizer-Taschenmesser.


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Schuppen machen wir gar nicht, merkt man nix von.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

Dito - so klein wie die sind weder Entschuppen noch Entgräten.

bzgl. Grundeln-Angeln like a Pro. Wer nicht mit Belly Boat das macht ist ne arme Nulpe!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Genauso fange ich meine Grundeln auch im MLK


----------



## Kanten (19. Mai 2022)

Belly boat auf dem MLK. Angeln als Extremsport. Finde ich gut! (nicht wirklich)


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Mai 2022)

Per Industrie-Nass-Akkusauger einfach mal die Packung ausschlürfen - da gehen dann 20 kg Grundeln in 15 Min. oder so 

Man muss dem Ding halt irgendein unterdruck-erhaltendes Hightech-Speigatt (soll ja stressfrei mit Power absucken) verpassen, damit im Tank nur reines Fleisch verbleibt und der mit eingestrudelte Restkanal gleich idyllisch in sein Bettchen zurückfluten kann.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2022)

Ok - als zukünftiger Gründer des "Japanese - German Goby Club Düsseldorf" möchte ich folgendes Statement abgeben: Grundeln sind supi Sportfische!
Nachdem ich ganz viele Grundeln ganz lange im Aquarium hatte, bin ich mir ganz ganz sicher, dass Wurmstücke die allerbesten und tollsten Köder sind.
Wenns schnell gehen muss, ist , bis zu einer Entfernung von sechs sieben Metern, die Whip unschlagbar.
4m Rute, 0,20er Schnur, 2-3gr Pose und entsprechend 3-5 Klemmschrote 5cm oberhalb vom 10er Wurmhaken mit angedrücktem Wiederhaken.
Gehts weiter raus, oder wirds tiefer, dürfte eine 240cm Picker die erste Wahl sein.. .
KuKö geht natürlich auch, ist aber deutlich sportlicher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Oder einfach auf 1,60 über der Steinpackung platzieren, ist auch nen todsicheres Ding.

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf 1,60 über der Steinpackung platzieren, ist auch nen todsicheres Ding.
> 
> Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


Normalerweise tun sich Grundeln echt schwer auch nur 50cm aufzusteigen...
Die Biester sind der Hammer..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Schön wär's...


----------



## crashnorg (19. Mai 2022)

Ich geb mal als Tipp Teamangeln rein. Einer bedient die Rute, der andere hakt ab und versorgt. Nach zehn Fischen wird abgeklatscht und die Positionen getauscht, damit beide Spaß haben.


----------



## Snâsh (20. Mai 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Ich geb mal als Tipp Teamangeln rein. Einer bedient die Rute, der andere hakt ab und versorgt. Nach zehn Fischen wird abgeklatscht und die Positionen getauscht, damit beide Spaß haben.


Genau. Als internationaler Wettbewerb. Da hast du dann die absoluten Vollprofis bei denen es am Platz vor lauter Abklatschen und im Kreis rennen aussieht wie auf einem Karussell. Ganzkörpersportanzüge und Handtuch zum Schweißabwischen inklusive.
Angel-Sport!


----------



## Kanten (20. Mai 2022)

Extra Herausforderung ist, dass einer von beiden im Bellyboat sitzt.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Mai 2022)

Basecap, Spiegelbrille und Buff vor der Nase nicht vergessen. Angel-Gangsta-Style bringt Klicks und Likes wenn das Ganze dann medial verwurstet wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Basecap, Spiegelbrille und Buff vor der Nase nicht vergessen.



Und ADHS-Spackzappeln nebst R&S-Jubelfreu-Eunuchenkreischgehoil (wichtig: muss pegelmäßig Verzerrung im Kamera-Mikro erzeugen) bei jedem "gelandeten" Grundeli in erdbeben-verwackelter 780%-Überzoom-Nahaufnahme.

Liegend auf einer 30-cm-Abhakmatte mit augenzerfräsendem Neonlogo und Millimeter-Skala. Affengeil Alder, genau 6,3. Pih-Bih turbofett gepusht, ihr Opfer.

Nicht zu vergessen: Spätestens alle 5 Sek. noch was vom megarockenden "Spaß am Grundeldrill" absondern.

Inkl. Hektik-Hinundher-Schwenks auf eine Spezialrute, mit der auch kleine Grundeln Fun machen (die aber selbstverständlich auch Monster-Vertreter problemlos bändigt).

Yo Bro.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Mai 2022)

Kurz alles ganz schnell überflogen, viele gute Tipps, zwei super Einlassungen von Minimax und Frühling!
Nun meine Erfahrungen, da ich sehr gern Grundeln fische und verzehre.
Senke:
Geht, aber langweilig, ewiges warten, eingeschränkt in Reichweite. Uferbeschaffung entscheidend. Auch nicht so einfach bei leichter Strömung und Tiefe die Senke zu beködern.

Kunstköder
Macht ohne Ende Spaß. Aber man braucht viel Erfahrung auf Grundeln und Nerven. Sehr viele Fehlbisse, schwer zu entscheiden wann man leicht anhaut. Nicht selten auch Hänger. Entweder DS oder Chebu.

Am schnellsten geht es wohl mit der Stippe. Aber nur bei moderater Strömung und Maden, Mais oder Wurmstücken. Bestens geeignet und spaßig obendrein samt Beifänge ist für mich eine Picker. Nicht selten stehen die Großen doch auf ein bis zwei Bahnen hinter den Kleinen. Da hilft keine Stippe. Was nicht heißt das nicht auf eine Große mehrere Kleine kommen. Häufen sich die Kleinen, versetzt weiter testen.  Was die Großen auch gern machen - heftig einschlagen und liegen bleiben, wieder Mal kurz bewegen. Ähnlich manch Schleien. Muß man sich rantasten. Grundeln sind ein Fall für sich.

Nachtrag tief schlucken, Haken lösen:
Nicht zu kleine Haken nehmen. Zwar nervig beim knabbern von Kleinen, aber egal! Ich geh nicht über 12er, eher 10er mindestens, je nach Firma. Scharf und vor allem dünnschenklig ist bei den Größen die Devise.


----------



## Jo_Bai (21. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Ideen und Tipps. 

Ich gehe heute noch Grundeln angeln, wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Ich habe mir zum Testen mir mal 2 kleine Gummifische besorgt und mich beim Binden ganz der Kreativität hingegeben und schaue mal, ob ich etwas darauf fange.

Das, was ich mir nachher noch besorge, ist eine kurze Stipprute. Beim Essen habe ich doch gemerkt, dass die kleineren Grundeln besser zum Essen sind. Bei den größeren schmeckt man doch häufiger das Rückrat mit den Gräten. Für die Größeren, die ich mal aufschneiden werde wie in dem Japanvideo, teste ich noch den Winkelpicker.

Wenn es klappt, kommt noch ein Freund mit dazu, der hat zwar keinen Angelschein, aber ich kann ihm die Fische direkt nach dem Töten zum weiterverarbeiten geben. Das wird schon einiges an Arbeit sparen.

Ich werde von der nächsten Runde berichten


----------



## Kanten (21. Mai 2022)

Bei den großen grundeln kann übrigens auch einfach das Rückgrat nicht mitessen. Zumindest wenn man die nur mehliert. Mit Bierteig wird es vermutlich ne Fummelei.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (21. Mai 2022)

Probiert doch mal die Mormyschka aus. Wurmstückchen oder Made ran. Oder allerkleinste Jigs.Beides mit der Picker servieren.
Das müßte doch schnell gehen.


----------



## Kanten (22. Mai 2022)

...


----------



## Jo_Bai (23. Mai 2022)

So ich war auch wieder 3x draußen zum Testen.

Erster Versuch Kunstköder → 2 Stunden angeln und eine größere Grundel auf ein Madenimitat
Zweiter Versuch Stipprute (5 m) und Maden → Habe nicht genau mitgezählt hat aber besser funktioniert. Der Köder hat aber einige Zeit bis auf den Boden gebraucht und so ist wertvolle Zeit verloren gegangen.
Dritter Versuch mit diversen Methoden → 1. Dropshot hat ok funktioniert. Die Grundeln waren etwas größer aber ich hatte an einem relativ kleinen Haken doch viele Fehlbisse. Ein kleinerer Haken hat leider nichts daran geändert.
2. Einfach am Grundblei war ok, aber die Bisserkennung war nicht so besonders.
3. Posenrute in Standardaufbau. Im Gegensatz zur Sipprute habe ich da keinen Vorteil gemerkt, hat eher länger gedauert.
3. Posenrute etwas abgeändert. Da war bis jetzt am besten. Ich habe ein kurzes 30 cm Vorfach mit einem 14er-Haken genommen. Eine 5g Pose und alles an einer 1,8m Ultralight Spinnrute mit bis zu 7g Wurfgewicht. Was wirklich einen Unterschied gemacht hat war, dass ich das ganze Blei zum Ausbleien einfach an das Vorfach gemacht habe. So ist der Köder schnell auf Tiefe gekommen und ich konnte bei jedem zupfen kurz die Rute anheben um zu schauen, ob eine hängt. So konnte ich in hoher Frequenz anschlagen, ohne dass der Köder den interessanten Bereich für Grundeln verlässt. Dabei hatte ich eine Frequenz von1-1,5 Minuten pro Grundel in alle Größen.

Bei den Ködern habe ich gemerkt, dass bei den Kunstködern, die Grundeln schnell das Interesse verlieren. Dabei werden an den Ködern nur herumgezerrt, aber er wird nicht richtig eingesaugt. Bei der Größe, die ich an dieser Stelle habe, lohnt sich das wohl nicht. 
Wurm hat gut funktioniert, aber es hat Zeit gekostet, denn Wurm immer wieder darauf zu ziehen. Die Grundeln zuppel ihn immer recht schnell vom Haken, so dass er lang herunterhängt und abgefressen wird.
Mit Maden hatte ich den besten Erfolg. Einfach nur eine oder 2 Maden an den Haken und bei jedem Sinken der Pose anhauen. Da bleibt die Frequenz hoch, der Köder länger dran und die Grundeln schlucken den Haken nicht tief.

Die letzte Methode werde ich mal auf Zeit machen und berichte dann nochmal. Es macht aber immer noch einen Heidenspaß . Fast hätte ich noch einen größeren Barsch gehabt, der als Nachläufer einer Kleinen Grundel hinterher ist. Beim nächsten Angeln haue ich noch eine Raubfischrute raus, mit einer Grundel als Köder. Vielleicht gibt das ja noch Beifang.


Ich probiere aber gerne noch andere Sachen aus.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Mai 2022)

Jo_Bai schrieb:


> Der Köder hat aber einige Zeit bis auf den Boden gebraucht und so ist wertvolle Zeit verloren gegangen.


Deshalb ne fette 3gr Pose und das Blei konzentriert 5cm oberhalb vom Köder.
Flott zum Grund ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg wenns schnell gehen soll.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Mai 2022)

Jo_Bai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute am Kanal gezielt auf Grundeln geangelt. In knapp 2,5 Stunden waren es 44 Stück und ein kleiner Barsch als Beifang. Im Schnitt also alle 3 Minuten eine Grundel.
> 
> ...


Hi also ich stippe mir die Grundeln.

schön mit einer kleinen feinen schlanken Pose mit Stahlkiel ca 1,5 -2 Gramm
ich nehme dafür eine Matchrute  oder Bolo und wenn die Strömung stärker wird ,fische ich unter der Rutenspitze  und ändere die Bebleiung


----------



## bathgate (12. Juli 2022)

Mal ne blöde Anfängerfrage: würde es an vielen Stellen nicht ausreichen, die mit nem Blinker anzulocken und dann mit nem Kescher einzufangen?


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Hi, denke nicht, dass das funktioniert, sind auch schnell wieder "unten" wo sie Deckung haben...


----------



## Floma (13. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Anfängerfrage: würde es an vielen Stellen nicht ausreichen, die mit nem Blinker anzulocken und dann mit nem Kescher einzufangen?


Gibt das die Gewässerordnung bei dir her?

Darüber hinaus fehlt mir das Vertrauen in den Erfolg der Methode.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juli 2022)

Wir hatten vor kurzem eine Unterhaltung, wo am Kanal Grundeln vorkommen, in welcher Größe und wo nicht. Ich dachte bisher, fast immer in der Steinpackung, einmündenden Rohren usw., an der Spundwandstrecke vermutete ich kein Vorkommen, da keine Versteckmöglichkeiten. 

Unser 1.Vorsitzende erzählte, daß es auch an Spundwandstrecken viele Grundeln gibt, die sich an den Elementen festsaugen! Es gibt glaub ich, im Netz ein Video, wo die Raubfische wie Aal, Barsch, Zander und Wels sich die Viecher einfach "abpflücken"... 
Ich habe direkt an Spundwänden noch nicht so oft geangelt, weder auf Grundeln noch auf Raubfisch, aber ein Versuch dort ist bestimmt lohnenswert! 
Ich persönlich habe mit nem kleinen Gummiwurm und 2,3 Maden am 8er bis 12er Haken und einer 1gr.-Pose an der Kopfrute Grundeln jeder Größe gefangen...


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor kurzem eine Unterhaltung, wo am Kanal Grundeln vorkommen, in welcher Größe und wo nicht. Ich dachte bisher, fast immer in der Steinpackung, einmündenden Rohren usw., an der Spundwandstrecke vermutete ich kein Vorkommen, da keine Versteckmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Unser 1.Vorsitzende erzählte, daß es auch an Spundwandstrecken viele Grundeln gibt, die sich an den Elementen festsaugen! Es gibt glaub ich, im Netz ein Video, wo die Raubfische wie Aal, Barsch, Zander und Wels sich die Viecher einfach "abpflücken"...
> Ich habe direkt an Spundwänden noch nicht so oft geangelt, weder auf Grundeln noch auf Raubfisch, aber ein Versuch dort ist bestimmt lohnenswert!
> Ich persönlich habe mit nem kleinen Gummiwurm und 2,3 Maden am 8er bis 12er Haken und einer 1gr.-Pose an der Kopfrute Grundeln jeder Größe gefangen...


Da wo Steine oder Gehölz, also Verstecke am Grund auf Spundwandstrecken vorkommen sind auch Grundeln
Des Weiteren hab ich auch schon Grundeln gesehen, die an den Spundwänden tatsächlich geklebt haben.
Und das nicht nah am Grund sondern über die ganze Spundwandhöhe verteilt. Bei über 4m Wassertiefe.
Da sind flache Bereiche effektiver

Ich finde Spundwandstrecken für Räuber daher auch sehr interessant. Ist ja keine gerade Strecke am Grund.
Aufgrund der Tiefe aber eher mühsam da Grundeln vom Grund wegzuholen. Der Köder an Pose benötigt zu viel Zeit um am Grund anzukommen.
Da lohnt sich wirklich eher ein kleiner Künstköder am Chebu oder Jig.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juli 2022)

Würd auch echt gerne Grundeln fangen aber hier in der Gegend gibt's "zum Glück" keine


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2022)

Bei uns am Rhein Herne Kanal sind momentan nur ziemlich kleine Unterwegs. zu 99% sind die nicht größer als 5cm.
Die Großen verstecken sich wohl ganz woanders. Denn irgendwo sind ja die kleinen hergekommen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

Hanzz, versuche doch mal, mit diesen Winzgrundeln größere zu fangen, die Viecher sind erstens kannibalistisch und zweitens hab ich selbst schon große Grundeln auf Mini- Gründlinge, die eigentlich auf Aal auslagen,  gefangen! 
Die Bisse waren dann schon sehr brutal, und das an einer 3,5 Ibs-Rute...


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hanzz, versuche doch mal, mit diesen Winzgrundeln größere zu fangen, die Viecher sind erstens kannibalistisch und zweitens hab ich selbst schon große Grundeln auf Mini- Gründlinge, die eigentlich auf Aal auslagen,  gefangen!
> Die Bisse waren dann schon sehr brutal, und das an einer 3,5 Ibs-Rute...


Naja. hier geht es ja darum, möglichst viele Grundeln so schnell wie möglich zu fangen.
Da ist eine Winzig Grundel als Köder mir zu langwierig.

War nur eine Bemerkung, da ich die Tage versucht habe schnellstmöglich eine größere Grundel für den Zanderfang zu stippen.
Aber selbst die Minigrundeln haben gebissen, da dachte man es wäre ein besseres Rotauge.


----------



## fwde (26. Juli 2022)

> Beim nächsten Angeln haue ich noch eine Raubfischrute raus, mit einer Grundel als Köder. Vielleicht gibt das ja noch Beifang.


Ich möchte mal mehr mit Grundeln auf Barsch & Zander Jagd gehen
Wie lange kann man die Grundeln ca. aufbewahren um damit Erfolg zu haben ?








						Mit Grundel auf Zander: Ein gefundenes Fressen! - BLINKER
					

Grundeln sind nicht nur schlecht, zumindest nicht für Zanderangler. Denn die invasieven Grundeln stehen mittlerweile auf dem Speiseplan der Zander.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bei uns am Rhein Herne Kanal sind momentan nur ziemlich kleine Unterwegs. zu 99% sind die nicht größer als 5cm.
> Die Großen verstecken sich wohl ganz woanders. *Denn irgendwo sind ja die kleinen hergekommen.*


Die können auch von den Kleinen gekommen sein: Da ich ja uch die kleinen 5-7 cm für meine Pfannen verwende, sieht man das selbst diese Kleinen schon Laich produzieren.


Ja, soweit ists gekommen, nun beginnen die Grundeln zu verbutten- selbst schuld, die die Invasiven Kleinen R-Strategen


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Juli 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal mehr mit Grundeln auf Barsch & Zander Jagd gehen
> Wie lange kann man die Grundeln ca. aufbewahren um damit Erfolg zu haben ?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, ich würde die einfach ganz frisch fangen und anködern. An der Weser bei Porta dauert es etwa 10 Sekunden, bis man eine Grundel gefangen hat.


----------



## hanzz (26. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, soweit ists gekommen, nun beginnen die Grundeln zu verbutten- selbst schuld


Hahaha. 
Ja genau den Satz hab ich beim Stippen letztens zu meinem Kumpel gesagt


----------



## Ron73 (26. Juli 2022)

Ich hab hier in HH in 5 Jahren noch keine einzige Grundel fangen können. Ok, gezielt war ich auch nicht drauf aus, aber irgendwie muss ich da mal eine haben.  Gibt es denn für mich, als rein raubfischenden Spinnangler, ne Chance so einen Prachtkerl an den Haken zu bekommen?


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Türlich, häng eine Made oder einen Wurm knapp über die Steinpackung. Kleiner Gummi geht auch (sehr klein).


----------



## Ron73 (26. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Türlich, häng eine Made oder einen Wurm knapp über die Steinpackung. Kleiner Gummi geht auch (sehr klein).


Also Made oder Wurm an der Spitze vom Jigkopf?


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Beware of the dogma. 

Besser ist ein normaler Haken.


----------



## Ron73 (26. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Besser ist ein normaler Haken.


Das wird schwierig als spinnfischender Raubfischangler.


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juli 2022)

Sry falscher Thread.


----------



## hanzz (26. Juli 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig als spinnfischender Raubfischangler.


Also ne Made/Wurmstück am leichten Jigkopf funktioniert. 
Hat Kumpel letztens bewiesen. 
Oder halt 1 Inch Gummiwurm/Fisch/Twister/Creature

Kannst aber auch einfach ein kurzes Vorfach mit 10er Haken oder sogar größer und zusatzlich ein kleines Birnenblei in den Snap hängen. Made oder zwei und ab dafür. 

Selbst mit Dropshot und Made/Wurm lassen sich Grundeln fangen. 
Kurzer Abstand zwischen Blei und Haken und sehr grundnah fischen.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Juli 2022)

Hi,
ich nutze ein Carolina Rig an einer 2m DS Rute mit Solid Tip. Als Köder nehme ich aber lieber Naturköder wie Wurm oder Made. Mit Kunstködern fange ich erheblich schlechter.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich nutze ein Carolina Rig an einer 2m DS Rute mit Solid Tip. Als Köder nehme ich aber lieber Naturköder wie Wurm oder Made. Mit Kunstködern fange ich erheblich schlechter.


Schön, daß heute noch gepickert wird


----------



## punkarpfen (26. Juli 2022)

Hi, es geht damit sogar noch besser als mit meiner Picker Rute. Das könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass die schon vor 20 Jahren nicht teuer (und leider auch nicht hochwertig) war.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig als spinnfischender Raubfischangler.


Ein Tütchen Haken kostet Zweimarkfuffzich, worin besteht die Schwierigkeit?

Es ist keine Schande, auch mal ohne gefährlich aussehenden Gummiköder oder Wobbler mit zwei Riesendrillingen herumlaufen. 
Notfalls wochentags am Morgen losziehen, da wird man nicht gesehen.


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier in HH in 5 Jahren noch keine einzige Grundel fangen können. Ok, gezielt war ich auch nicht drauf aus, aber irgendwie muss ich da mal eine haben.  Gibt es denn für mich, als rein raubfischenden Spinnangler, ne Chance so einen Prachtkerl an den Haken zu bekommen?


Du Glücklicher! Im NOK sind sie sehr zahlfreich vertreten, also sind sie auch in der Elbe. Mit einem kleinen Jig sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Waidbruder (11. Dezember 2022)

taurus_ schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher! Im NOK sind sie sehr zahlfreich vertreten, also sind sie auch in der Elbe. Mit einem kleinen Jig sollte das kein Problem sein.


Als Hamburger sollte man mal an die Dove Elbe fahren. Und dort im Sommer im Uferbereich angeln. Man sieht die Grundeln teils schon im flachen Wasser herumbutschern- und fängt sie auch.


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Als Hamburger sollte man mal an die Dove Elbe fahren. Und dort im Sommer im Uferbereich angeln. Man sieht die Grundeln teils schon im flachen Wasser herumbutschern- und fängt sie auch.


oha! Die werden wir wohl nicht wieder los!


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

taurus_ schrieb:


> oha! Die werden wir wohl nicht wieder los!


Meistens so mit unerwünschten Zuwanderern.


----------

